
Sue, largest T. rex ever found, getting new digs in Chicago - DoreenMichele
https://www.reviewjournal.com/news/nation-and-world/sue-largest-t-rex-ever-found-getting-new-digs-in-chicago/
======
dorothyat40
I just love that we, as people, named a T-rex, Sue.

